# Alpha Legion- Spoilers



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok i couldn't decide which section this belonged in as it covers alot of aspects.

Due to the recent release of the novel "Legion" i was hooked on the reason as to why they changed sides. So i got about thinking about would they look now in the current state of things. Some have decided to give into to chaos but i personally like the idea they've turned into a legion of "Fallen Angels" like individuals except alot more united in their purpose.

I'm considering do an army based on them now so i was thinking about what models to use. I don't want them to be clear space marinesso i was thinking of giving them robes. the best models for this i think are the new dark angel veteran squads but for 5 model it costs alot. The idea is to take off all the imperial insignia, including the bolters and having metal Alpha legion shoulder pads.

Do any of you know any other ways to get hold of plastic robed figures?

Ok next part do you think people would allow me to field an Alpha legion army but using the space marine rules i was thinking of- See but don't be seen and trust your battle brothers with flesh over steal being the major draw back.

The majority of the army would be troop based with plenty of infiltration and not many vechicles as i doubt they would be using many of the modern day technology. May include operatives in the place of scouts which will look like guardsmen but equipped with the standard marine weaponary but with the markings of the Alpha legion on them.

So overall do you guys have any opinions or ideas to make the army work/look good?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

-BY ORDER OF THE EMPEROR'S INQUISITION- 

Moved to GW Fiction & Artwork.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds really cool!

Not sure if you can get cheap plastic Robed models tho, mebbe Ebay, ive seen some of those Boxed sets go cheap, with the DA models. 

You could employ a Whirlwind, well dug in.

But why aint you goin Chaos, with 3 Chosen retinues, they can Infiltrate aswell:scare:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> -BY ORDER OF THE EMPEROR'S INQUISITION-
> 
> 
> 
> Moved to GW Fiction & Artwork.


OK even though it's got little to do with the actual fluff and more to do with the creation and modelling of an army.

Did you even read the post before you moved it?



Bogg said:


> Sounds really cool!
> 
> Not sure if you can get cheap plastic Robed models tho, mebbe Ebay, ive seen some of those Boxed sets go cheap, with the DA models.
> 
> ...


Cause this way the whole army can infiltrate including Devastator squads. 

Also there's no alternative in the Chaos Codex for Operatives and i want my space marine army to be fairly accurate and stealthy.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Have you actually read legion? Cause it gives explicit detail on how and why they turned


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes i have read it all, But its been observed in the rest of the fluff that they can easily be mistaken for loyal marines, for example the time they attacked the ultramarines they were mistaken for loyal ultramarines. I want to keep that idea going and keep them free of any distinquishing marks except for there Hydra shoulder pad. 

They didn't turn on the emperor to support chaos they turned on the emperor to defeat chaos and save the universe from the stagnating of the imperium and the eventual total take over of chaos.

They are more in the realm of renegades than chaos marines.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

FW is probably going to release a conversion set for them.
But I wouldn't be surprised if they'd look too chaotsy for what you've planned.


----------



## Taomax1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes i like the idea but i am not sure wheather people would let you use them...


----------



## Eetion (Mar 19, 2008)

This is where I step in.

Yes... Many AL players do use the SM dex. Just make absolutely clear what list your using.

But some advice if I may.... select heavy weapons carefully, try and go for what renegades can take.

With the robes, it does become pricy, drop the idea, but I use the DAngels robes for chhosen and vet squads.... It marks them out nicely.... 

Also remember that the AL choose to look like loyalists, most of the time they look like traitors, so maybe use a loyalist look for specialists such as elites. 

As long as everything is made absolutely clear to your opponent then there can be no objection. WYSIWIG still applies, its just your Chaos are a bit more smoother.

Your resident Alpha Legion Operative.


----------



## CardanoPB (Jun 7, 2008)

*The only true loyalists*

I've been playing an Alpha legion army for years (since release of 3rd ed), but really didn't know it until lately. Started with taking the marines from the box, painting them dark blue with teal highlights, and created my own chapter. The fluff had always been light because I couldn't decide on a founding chapter and all that jazz. What was laid down was that the where called 'The Ebon Hawk', singular. None of them had names, having denied the concept of self to prevent the weakness that allows chaos to work it's wonders. Uses the SM codex, but never agreed w/ imperial doctrine. Other SM chapters and GK where my most common opponents (just what people played). It all fell into place when I read Legion. I realized I was playing Alpha legion! The Models are loyalist, with all Sergeants and veterans in Templar robes, each squad having a standard bearer in DA robes. Kind of an over abundance of imperial regalia, all the better to hide in. Now that I know it, it makes me even more proud to call out "For The Emporer". 
PS I don't tell anyone I play with... secrets within secrets


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

If your modelling skills are up to it, you can make capes from green stuff or any type of modelling putty!


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

could always use the black templars upgrade set for your robes, granted would take a bit of conversion work but they would at least be a good place to start.
as for individual parts be very carefull where you get these if not using GW direct, according to GW rules official stockists are not allowed to break boxes down to parts they MUST sell boxes in an 'as is' fashion. so just be a bit carefull


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Like the idea, I'm doing a simlar thing. (Check the links in my sig) Using I.G models as scouts is an idea I'd never thought of. Can't see any reason why anyone would object as long it is made clear what codex you are using. As Eetion said just be a bit carefull as to what wpns you pick.


----------

